# Frejoth Metal Lathe



## CDarby67 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi Gang,
                   anyone ever have a Frejoth metal lathe? I saw one on FB classified and its a manufacturer I have not heard of before.

Thank,
Clint


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Never seen a Frejoth lathe, but I have the mill. It's a Taiwan company but I think the machinery is branded as Acra now. I can't complain about my mill. It's well built and run vey nice.


----------



## Pops (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a Frejoth lathe. Have had it several years. Use it most every day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 27, 2019)

Frejoth is one of over 100 names the Taiwanese manufacturers have put on the very same lathes.
i own 2 Shenwai SW900B 1236 lathes and they are very nice machines, well built and very useful


----------



## Pops (Apr 27, 2019)

I talked to the Frejoth people at the Hardware Show in Las Vegas couple years ago. They told me there no parts were available for these machines. They said Frejoth changed manufacturers of these lathes about once every couple years. None of them kept a supply of parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

